# Why don't they go in?



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My two goats (Nigerian Dwarfs) stood out in the rain all night. Why won't they go into their shelter? My goats in the other pen always seek shelter. Is this normal? Will they get sick? We live in CA, so it is not too cold, but I still worry about them.....


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Have you checked their shelter to see if there is anything in there that they might be objecting too? My Niggies hate rain and are quick to head for shelter when it starts.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree...I would check for something that is making them scared to go in. Mine would never stand out in the rain. Will they follow you in there? Maybe feed them in there for a couple of days.


----------



## haphaz_farm (Dec 18, 2009)

Wags said:


> Have you checked their shelter to see if there is anything in there that they might be objecting too? My Niggies hate rain and are quick to head for shelter when it starts.


thats what i was thinking. my NDs hate anything wet and seek shelter at the first sighting of rain or snow.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I just kicked them out of the barn because my sheep has new lambs, but they have a new shelter (Little Tikes Log House) with straw. I know they will go in because I have been purposely feeding them in there. 
They are probably just spoiled and miss their "mama" sheep. I am going to mix them back together soon......should I be worried about my lambs since my goats have horns?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> Well, I just kicked them out of the barn because my sheep has new lambs, but they have a new shelter (Little Tikes Log House) with straw. I know they will go in because I have been purposely feeding them in there.
> They are probably just spoiled and miss their "mama" sheep. I am going to mix them back together soon......should I be worried about my lambs since my goats have horns?



That is more than likely the problem. Goats hate change of any kind. The goats and the sheep will have to fight it out again as the pecking order will have changed. The sheep has become a new member and they will put her in her place. i would let the babies out under supervision only until the goats get used to them. Be prepared as some adult goats do not like others babies.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I would only kick them out for a few hours, for the momma to bond to her new lambs. When one of my goat does kids, I close the other goats away from the new momma for just a few hours, for them to bond. After that, the lamb/kids will learn quick to stay away from the other goats.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

So you are saying that it will be OK for my 2 NG does to go back in with the sheep and her 5 day old lambs? That would sure make things easier because the does are bred (hopefully) and will want the barn/shed to kid in. 
I have a 8x10 toughshed with straw on the ground for them. It is plenty big for a ewe, 2 lambs, and 2 NG does, you think? They are usually only in the shed at night (we close the bottom half of the door) and during bad daytime weather. The ewe and the does have been sold and will leave once the babies are weaned, so that will leave only 2 lambs and however many kids I get (if any).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'd put them back in and WATCH for a while.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would do like Alice said & keep an eye on them for awhile. Most likely they won't bother the lambs until closed up at night anyways where they are all stuck in there together. My nigies would never stand in the rain either, I wonder if there was a mouse or some little critter in there new house. Mine will stand up on there spools or toys & watch a mouse run around there area. I don't think they like them much.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'd put them back in and WATCH for a while.


OK, thanks!


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Mine will stand up on there spools or toys & watch a mouse run around there area. I don't think they like them much.


LOL, and i thought it was just my NDs

They really don't like mice and will stare at a corner for a very a long time after the mouse has disappeared. Silly boys.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

None of my goats will tolerate the rain - AT ALL. Still, I would think even if upset to be kicked out of the barn, they would go into a shelter because of how much goats seem to HATE HATE HATE being wet. Maybe they do not realize it is a shelter - lol!


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

I tried the little tykes log house a few yrs ago, thought it would be a cute change for them. NOPE they layed on top of it and still went in their old goat shed when the weather was bad. They run at the first drop of rain to their shed . Goats do NOT like to get wet.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh yeah they don't like change for sure. Since the weather turned bad here ice, snow, and winds I put a blanket up on the shed door to block the snow from going in. Checked out the back window to see how things were going and all three goats were standing outside the shed just staring at the blanket, they wouldn't go in even when I went in Gypsy stuck her head to see what I was doing but wouldn't come in. So down came the blanket and I had to drag an 8' piece of plywood down to the shed tilted it up to block the wind and snow. Weird they had NO problems with that:shrug:


----------

